# Ryanair dividend, can you buy in now?



## german (18 Jul 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know if buying shares now would entitle you to the upcoming dividend?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jul 2010)

Hi german

If a share is quoted cum div, it means that when you buy the share you get the dividend. On a particular date, the share quote goes ex-div. 

It shouldn't matter when you buy the share.

If a company's share price is 300 cents and it pays a dividend of say 50 cents, the share price should adjust immediately to 250 cents.


----------



## fikelly (7 Oct 2010)

Have the current Ryanair dividends been paid yet. I have not received mine yet and the payment date was 01/10/2010


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Oct 2010)

Yes. I got mine a few days ago - probably Monday.

Brendan


----------



## dontaskme (7 Oct 2010)

anyone know how do aib online share trading pay the dividend? Does it go into a bank account or is it by cheque?
edit: just checked - in bank account dated today


----------



## JoeB (7 Oct 2010)

Brendan Burgess said:


> If a company's share price is 300 cents and it pays a dividend of say 50 cents, the share price should adjust immediately to 250 cents.



That's interesting, and something I'd wondered about.

So in the absence of other factors that affect the share price... the share price immediately adjusts to 250 cents, and then it gradually increases again towards the 300, and reaches the 300 just before the next dividend due date?


----------



## mercman (7 Oct 2010)

JoeBallantin said:


> That's interesting, and something I'd wondered about.  .. the share price immediately adjusts to 250 cents, and then it gradually increases again towards the 300, and reaches the 300 just before the next dividend due date?



Takes a bit more than that to drive a share price. Fundamentals, sentiment, P & L,  International factors and sector preference. Joe if only it was that easy.


----------



## IsleOfMan (11 Oct 2010)

mercman said:


> Takes a bit more than that to drive a share price. Fundamentals, sentiment, P & L, International factors and sector preference. Joe if only it was that easy.


 
I agree. Many times I have received a dividend and the share price has only fallen marginally and other times it has fallen even more than the amount of the dividend.


http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:RYA.L&display=chart&it=le

Ryanair has behaved differently.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Oct 2010)

I was explaining a theoretical position. 

The market responds oddly to dividends. The declaration of a high dividend tends to push up the cum-dividend price as it's seen as a sign of confidence. Deciding not to pay a dividend can push down a share price dramatically. 

If they were not indicators of optimisim or pessimism, the declaration of a dividend should not affect the share price.  With all other things being equal, the payment should reduce the price. 

Obviously the market has decided that, in Ryanair's case, all other things are not equal.

Brendan


----------



## evoke (15 Oct 2010)

did the ryanair price go down by how much it was paying out in dividend yet?


----------



## IsleOfMan (16 Oct 2010)

Click on the chart link above. Also see "discussion" forum if needed. Click on "fundamentals" and scroll down to bottom of page and compare to chart.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Oct 2010)

evoke said:


> did the ryanair price go down by how much it was paying out in dividend yet?



Yes, the day it went ex-dividend, it fell sharply. 

However, since then the price has recovered and it is now ahead of it's cum-div price


----------



## markowitzman (19 Oct 2010)

oh goody!

if your service is so good why are you sharing it with us?


----------

